# Mosquito outlook 2013



## ratherBfishin (Mar 1, 2013)

First post! ..Anybody have any info or predictions on ole mosquito yet? Im really hoping its going to be better than last year, it was terrible to see such a great lake drained so low! I understand the reasoning behnd it being drained, but cmon leave it alone this year! If you need water tap into a PA or WV Lake !!! ...have a good weekend everybody


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

It's actually drained that low for flood control on the Ohio River just like Berlin and West Branch reservoirs. The Army Corps of Engineers controls the floodgates. When the spring rains hit, the Corps closes the gates and lets the reservoirs fill up rather than flushing downstream and into the Ohio River and causing the Ohio to overtop its banks. 

The dropping of the water level also cleans the gravel spawning beds of sediment, making it better for the walleye spawn. They spawn in the shallows as the water level is rising back up. 

Just like a construction project, it may look bad for a while, but it's a great benefit to everyone!


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

yeah lookin forward to spending more time there this summer..anyone know where the level is at right now..? is she full?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

ratherBfishin said:


> First post! ..Anybody have any info or predictions on ole mosquito yet? Im really hoping its going to be better than last year, it was terrible to see such a great lake drained so low! I understand the reasoning behnd it being drained, but cmon leave it alone this year! If you need water tap into a PA or WV Lake !!! ...have a good weekend everybody


They lowered the lakes over here in PA too last year. Shenango and Pymatuning were lower than they ever were all season. They had to shut a few ramps down due to low water at both lakes.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think its going to be a horrible year for fishing and pleasure boating and everyone should give the lake a year off and stay away! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Lunker is right ..... I think everyone should stay away from Mosquito this year, the fishing is going to suck. LOL 

Seriously though..... I do wonder what the affect the extended draw down of last year is going to have on this year. The mil-foil weed beds last year were virtually non existent when compared to years past. They were even down in 2011 when compared to 2010. I think 2011's lack of the normally heavy weed beds had to do with the high and dirty water of the spring of that year. The weeds weren't able to get an early start, so they didn't develop as well as years past. 

It could be an interesting year for figuring out fish location if the extended draw down killed off some of the shallower water weed beds. If the lake hits full pool this year, and it looks like it's going to based on current water levels, then the shoreline bushes should be full of fish. But once summer draw down starts and the water comes out of the bushes, if there are no weeds for them to go to, it could make fishing fun. Have to wait and see.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

to answer your question esox62 i heard the lake is 4 inches above winter pool.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you guys are right stay OFF mosquito this year, that way I can fish wherever I want. and won,t have those pesky bass boat ZOoming by.


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if the tailwaters below the dam are open yet?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dbd31463 said:


> Does anyone know if the tailwaters below the dam are open yet?


wide open as usual. i saw 2 guys down ther today, BUT the water is very muddy.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I bet the weeds will be thin out to 6 feet. I think that should help the walleye. Last year with the early warm up, it kept weeds shallow and they covered the walleye spawning area. The fish also spawned early and fast. Lets hope for a normal spring this year. So far looks good. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks ezbite...good fishin to ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry bountyhunter but im gonna be there. The water level is up more places for walleye to spawn and it got cold so the shad died so there gonna want something to feed on after the spawn .Thats my outlook


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

My outlook is Im sick and tired off cabin fever. Just give me open water, and ill find the fish. I have a bad feeling the weeds are gonna take a few yrs to bounce back to what they were a few yrs ago. With a normal spring this yr we should see more weeds then last yr.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

with the lake being so low in the summer everyone should have been out hiding all their home made brushpiles for the crappie  wish i made some and had the ability to transport them...


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm anxious to get out too! And the forum lighting up with conversation is just fueling the fire!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

It won't be long. It wouldn't surprise if its completely open by Tuesday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm at walnut run right, you wouldn't believe the hundreds of thousands of minnows that are at the bridge, i'm not getting Any bites though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

dan1985 said:


> I'm at walnut run right, you wouldn't believe the hundreds of thousands of minnows that are at the bridge, i'm not getting Any bites though.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


were you using minnows as bait? try switching it up to a jig or something the fish will notice the difference.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

I was throwing a jig and twister,I figured I couldn't compete with that amount easy Prey, lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

i think the water is still too cold the fish just arent active yet.. but theyll be turning on soon.


----------

